# Respirators



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

What type of woods do you NEED to use a respirator? Some people that will say “Any wood that you cut”, but I am trying to avoid the nasty woods for now. Until I can afford a good setup, I will just avoid them. I currently have a dust hood connected to a shop-vac and using dust mask now.


----------



## Jack Giovo (Feb 10, 2009)

What you don't see goes into your lungs - I wear mine most of the time - especially when sanding- that stuff goes everywhere. 

Ya it is uncomfortable under a face shield but you only got one set of lungs - I also have the dust collector running - it keeps the air clear sucking that dust out of the way.

Jack


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I turned without one for the last couple months and finally decided to drop some money on a good mask...Didn't want a respirator. I got a "dust-bee-gone" washable mask and that thing is awesome. It is also very comfortable and doesn't fog my face mask. I thought about $40 was a lot until I priced disposable dust masks, respirators, and filters.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

It would be hard to say,what wood would bother you,as some woods bother some folks and don't bother others.What may not efect me may kill you and thats no joke.So I would get a dust collector and a respirator,ASAP.The best two investments I made since starting working with wood and thats many bucks ago.My lungs and sinuseses thank me every day for it and make me miserable when I don't
Ken


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Respirators? How are we to get our Recommended Daily Allowance of sawdust in the lungs? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

The kctermite. Where did you get your ( Dust-Be-Gone) washable mask? Sounds like what I would like. :yes:Thanks. HLW


----------



## Jack Giovo (Feb 10, 2009)

I did a search on the Dust-bee-gone mask - sounded good to me also. Many sites carry it including direct from the factory.

Jack:thumbsup:


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

I use a Triton powered respirator most of the time. Especially since I use a lot of heart rimu, the dust of which is very irritating to the nose and lungs.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am 59, and I have COPD.....my lung capacity is down to 36%. I end up in the hospital about every 2 years, because of bronchitis and pneumonia ( in 2009, I spent 3 months in the hospital Jan - Mar).....my lungs, frankly, are shot. This was caused by too many years of smoking.....dust can and does cause the same problems to your lungs.....I now wear either a rebreathing mask, or a heavy duty filtration mask whenever I work with wood. If you know what is good for you, and care about your health, you will get a good respirator now.....I know from experience, lung disease is not fun......sorry to sound so stern in my response, but I LIVE WITH IT EVERY DAY.....and btw: it is any and all wood.....


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not know of any situation in woodworking where a respirator would be needed. A good quality mask is generally the most that would be required.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Wizard1500 said:


> I am 59, and I have COPD.....my lung capacity is down to 36%. I end up in the hospital about every 2 years, because of bronchitis and pneumonia ( in 2009, I spent 3 months in the hospital Jan - Mar).....my lungs, frankly, are shot. This was caused by too many years of smoking.....dust can and does cause the same problems to your lungs.....I now wear either a rebreathing mask, or a heavy duty filtration mask whenever I work with wood. If you know what is good for you, and care about your health, you will get a good respirator now.....I know from experience, lung disease is not fun......sorry to sound so stern in my response, but I LIVE WITH IT EVERY DAY.....and btw: it is any and all wood.....



I've also got respiratory problems. Sawdust and chemicals are not good to breathe. My exposure was a little on the extreme side. About 40 years on a daily basis. I would recommend a two cartridge respirator for all procedures in the shop. A bad habit that's practiced is removing the respirator too soon. Ambient dust and vapors can linger in the air a long time.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

only when yuo get the price of some exotic wood george:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

Did a little searching on-line; the cheapest I found the Dust-bee-gone was $34.95 (medium sz.) at Amazon.com. Check out their reviews as well.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I do not know of any situation in woodworking where a respirator would be needed. A good quality mask is generally the most that would be required.
> 
> George


some exotic woods are very toxic and harmful. I used to not wear a mask in the shop, after turning chico viga, i believe that was the wood, it felt like i sniffed cayenne pepper, and the effects lasted for quite some time. After doing some research and getting a wood toxicity report, i was shocked at what i was breathing in!!!! just google wood toxicity report!!!


----------



## westernspindle (May 30, 2008)

I would skip right to a dust collector that will suck the tool completely dry. Someone asked me about the lack of sawdust in my shop, and said I must spend half my day cleaning. No, we just have a dust collector that consumes all the air in the shop in less than a minute. Lean towards overkill on dust exctraction and the need for masks goes away.


----------

